# SRAM Rival brake LEVER replacement- just the lever!!!



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Crashed a couple days ago and my brake levers got scratched. Can someone help me find where I can purchase them (just the lever, NOT the whole shifter). Searching only comes up with force levers. Are they compatible btw if so I'll gladly get the force levers.

Thanks

Looking for this for Rival- black

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015XDFLC...e=394997&creativeASIN=B0015XDFLC&linkCode=asn


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Are you looking for something like this???*











https://www.bti-usa.com/public/manufacturer/GS/SH/?page=3

BTW...

How bad is the damage? 

The reason I ask because I scratched my first generation Force lever on the right. I repaired the damage by wet sanding the areas with 600 grit paper and spraying of a couple of coats of Krylon clear of it. Once dry I used some polishing compound to blend the clear. Now you can't tell where the damage occured.

The same process should work on your Rival lever. but using a satin clear instead.


----------

